# Hawks Killing Chickens



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

Well the hawks finished off my guineas last night. They JUST started roosting outside and today there he was feasting over one after killing the others. He was MASSIVE, the wingspan was majestic.

I don't think I will have much problem since they hunt at night but if not, anyone dealt with hawks before?


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Keith, hawks hunt day and night. I have seen them fly around here all the time. I don't know how people keep guineas without hawks getting them more often. Sorry I couldn't help you out more than that, but they eat during the day, too.


----------



## kimberley (Sep 8, 2012)

they have gotten 1 or 2 of mine also. they went in a friend of mines pen and got hers right in front of her. mine free range and usually see them before i do so they run into the grapevines or bushes. there is really nothing you can do about it unless you keep them in coop for a few days til the hawk leaves.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

must be a difficult one that. airborn predators must be the hardest to combat.


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

I free ranged (birds only locked up at night) for four years without a loss. Then this year I started losing alot of birds to both hawks and coyotes, but mostly hawks. I had enough. My hens are now penned except when I'm out to supervise. Had a young peregine falcon try to take a bird not 50 ft. from me the other day. Both my husband and I have had coyotes walk nearly right in front of us during the middle of the day in the past month. 
In this part of the country we're in a severe drought. Wild prey is scarce and the predators are hungry. I still believe that free ranging is both natural and right; but I've also realized it's just not feasible anymore.
And yes, hawks hunt during the day; with late morning and late afternoons being two big hunting times.
Sorry for your loss.

One countermeasure that I've found helps - encourage the crows. Crows are smart, SMART, and also mortal enemies with hawks and eagles. I've seen them in action against a much larger golden eagle here on our farm. We have pecan trees that the crows love, but I also throw any stale waterfowl grains out in the fields for them.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

And I believe owls are a threat to hawks also. You can buy life sized plastic owls at a co op or at Wal Mart, I think. I hadn't thought about that.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

We have had a few hawks kill a chicken or two . Unfortunately here in NH, they are illegal to shot .
Hawks are cool to see but not while killing or eating your chickens. Hawks and foxes have been our only enemy lately .


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

kaufranc said:


> We have had a few hawks kill a chicken or two . Unfortunately here in NH, they are illegal to shot .
> Hawks are cool to see but not while killing or eating your chickens. Hawks and foxes have been our only enemy lately .


Not just in NH. It's against federal law to kill, harrass or even own parts (such as feathers) from a bird of prey aka raptors, any bird of prey. That includes hawks, owls, blue herons and eagles (bald and golden); there are others on that list too. 
Permits can be obtained in special circumstances, but are hard to come by. The fines can be up to $10,000 and include jail time.

The only exception to owning feathers from a bird of prey that I know of is if you are a native american.


----------



## CharlieEcho (Nov 25, 2012)

*Guineas;*

Guineas have their own rules. We used to have a few but they wanted and went their own way. We have Coyotes, Fox, Owls, Hawks and the rare Eagle, though not at the same time. They don't cohabit the same area at the same time. As one goes the other will fill the void. Coyotes though have nearly driven off all fox. We have the occasional Mink and Racoon.

Since Guineas prefer to sleep outside unprotected there is not a lot you can do. If you run one off, (Hawks), there is usually another looking for an area to hunt. Food is food and competition is that too.

We have a cover in our coop area the chickens can get under if they feel threatened from above. Usually though, if they see or feel the presents of a threat they will go under our horse trailers or row boat. We have even had a hawk fly inside our barn, but I think it was chasing sparrows and couldn't stop.

Our picture will show the corregated tin cover the birds can get under. We have a perch to work from so we don't have to keep bending down while filling the feeders or fonts. The metal frames pen was my wifes grandfathers coop. It is inside our large fenced area and has a chicken wire cover. We put our little birds in there, or isolate new or sick birds. It currently houses the ducks since they prefer being outside. So the ducks are protected from above. We are training the ducks to enter the pen each evening. The ducks are catching on, but we plan to build them a more permenant house.

Our Peacock goes insde the coop at night with the chickens and they get along, but I think as the Peacock gets older and his tail grows we may have to encourage him to roost in the barn.
______________________________________________________________________________
Addendum; What is difficult to see in the picture is the two dogs at the corner of the rabbit hutches. Probably why the rabbit is sitting close to the door, ears up. We have in the recent past had problems with neighbors dogs. As long as our birds, and rabbits stay within the fenced pasture coyotes and dogs can't get to them.


----------

